# Vassar or Murphy's Lake



## mfr1003 (Sep 18, 2019)

Just wondering if anyone has spent some time in these state rec areas. I nabbed an Antlerless tag for Lapeer, Livingston, and Oakland Counties. I was looking at Vassar and Murphy's Lake State Game areas, or maybe Island Lake out West. I assumed anything closer to Detroit gets too crowded.

I'd love to get in the woods, it feels nice to get out in the cold. Anyway, not looking for secrets, just general impressions. Have a safe season, everyone!

Mike

Sent from my SM-G973U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

:Welcome:to michigan sportsman MFR, :Welcome:


----------

